# Metal Detector



## Rabbitjack (Apr 14, 2013)

Would like to buy a metal detector. Would like the best available for $500.00 or less.  Thanks


----------



## whchunter (Apr 25, 2013)

*Imo*

Go with Troy or Whites. I have a Whites DFX and a Troy Shadow X5. Both are about $800 - $1000 new.

Buy the best you can afford. Do your research based on what you plan on using it for. Some detectors specialize and are better at say relic hunting than beach hunting or coin hunting.

White's DFX and it has programs which can enhance it's use. You can also build or insert programs based on your needs. However it's above your budget for a new one but who knows you may find a good used one. The DFX has rechargeable battery packs and a battery pack which uses multiple AA batteries. The TROY uses one 9 volt which makes it simplier.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought a garrett ace 350 for around 300 bucks and love it.It is a great unit for the money and easy to use.


----------



## TheJollySkipper (Jun 19, 2013)

If you are just wanting to try it, and see if you like it, go to Academy and buy one of theirs for around $150. I have a bud who has one of the cheaper models, and his does very close to "as good" as my White's. But he paid $150 new and I paid $700 used. His does the job, and does it quite well. The only real advantage mine has over his, is that mine is waterproof to 150ft.


----------



## Walker44 (Jun 20, 2013)

If your just starting out , get an acer 350 , you can get them brand new off ebay for 299 - 350 shipped , higher priced one comes with headphones ect  I used mine easy to get to know and has paid for itself ---- also brand new has a 1 year warranty  Cant go wrong for the price and what it can do


----------



## panfried0419 (Aug 5, 2013)

Whites


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 5, 2013)

Garrett Ace 350 is by far the best under $500


----------



## . (Aug 6, 2013)

Had some high dollar machines in years past, the best was a Whites XLT.  Getting back into the hobby and am using an older but very reliable Fisher 1266.  Looking at newer machines now.

Stay with well known brands like Whites, Garrett or Fisher.  

Check these folks out:  http://www.kellycodetectors.com/


----------



## TheJollySkipper (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a Whites Surfmaster P.I. 
And I'll be getting it wet in Tybee, this weekend. ;-)


----------



## scott stokes (Aug 19, 2013)

It depends on what you are hunting for and where.


----------

